# For you



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for thinking
the things that I do
If I could be different
I’d give into you

I'm sorry for feeling
this sadness I do
If I could still fight it
I’d fight it for you

I'm sorry for acting
as I will now do
If I could still go on
I’d go on for you

- - - Updated - - -

I am not a poet and I don't know the first thing about poetry so this is just me scribbling some things down for no other reason than feeling a need to do so I guess.


----------



## Firebird (Oct 18, 2014)

I could feel the emotion in this, which is a good thing in a poem.

well done!

firebird


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 18, 2014)

Mistique--you said you are not a poet--but what I read was poetry...deep pain and sorrow expressed so elegantly. Well done, and I love how you ended each verse. Hope to see you post more of your work .   Peace...Jul


----------



## blazeofglory (Oct 18, 2014)

I do not think poetry is not a prescription and I never support any formulaic ideas of writing poetry. It is to grasp a particular feeling and put across readers and to this end your poetry  does justice, indeed poetic justice to stimulate, drive and of course entertain your readers. i am really moved to read your poem full of emotions and what else we can expect of a reader more this.


----------



## TKent (Oct 18, 2014)

really love it...very moving.


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

an array of repetitive letters/words..works for me


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2014)

To touch an emotion...any emotion...and express it in words...is poetry...not the touching...the expressing. This was a poem!


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 18, 2014)

Pow!

Punched right in the solar plexus. Hard wiring the emotion from the mind, down the arm and out of the finger tips, that's power.


----------



## WKSwenson (Oct 18, 2014)

Ethan is right.



Ethan said:


> To touch an emotion...any emotion...and express it in words...is poetry...not the touching...the expressing. This was a poem!



This is a poem, and a good one in my opinion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2014)

Firebird said:


> I could feel the emotion in this, which is a good thing in a poem.
> 
> well done!
> 
> firebird



Thank you. Just for my curiosity, but what emotion did you feel?

- - - Updated - - -



Firemajic said:


> Mistique--you said you are not a poet--but what I read was poetry...deep pain and sorrow expressed so elegantly. Well done, and I love how you ended each verse. Hope to see you post more of your work .   Peace...Jul



Thank you so much. If the mood catches me I will try to write more.


----------



## Blade (Oct 18, 2014)

Mistique said:
			
		

> I am not a poet and I don't know the first thing about poetry so this is just me scribbling some things down for no other reason than feeling a need to do so I guess.



I think you will find this very useful at times.

In any case the poem keeps good basic rhythm, is simply composed of short, common words and manages to use repetition to effect rather than as an obstructive annoyance. :love_heart:   think it also says exactly what it wants, no more, no less.

Good work, hope to see more.:grin:




Ethan said:


> To touch an emotion...any emotion...and express it in words...is poetry...not the touching...the expressing. This was a poem!



Exactly.:salut:


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2014)

blazeofglory said:


> I do not think poetry is not a prescription and I never support any formulaic ideas of writing poetry. It is to grasp a particular feeling and put across readers and to this end your poetry  does justice, indeed poetic justice to stimulate, drive and of course entertain your readers. i am really moved to read your poem full of emotions and what else we can expect of a reader more this.



I'm glad it moved you, I just wish I knew why. The few attempts I have done at poetry seem to have been a hit or miss sort of experience. The first was apparently quite good, the second was horrific and this one is okay again and I don't have a clue why one works and the other doesn't. That is probably why I dont consider myself a poet. I don't have a clue!

- - - Updated - - -



TKent said:


> really love it...very moving.



Thank you very much and thank you for reading it.

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> an array of repetitive letters/words..works for me



Yes, I tried to find some sort of structure in the repetition. In my head I tried to create this little hum, like a little wordless song, and then find words that matched the feel of that hum and the feeling I tried to express. I guess that worked.

- - - Updated - - -



Ethan said:


> To touch an emotion...any emotion...and express it in words...is poetry...not the touching...the expressing. This was a poem!



Thank you. I can touch the emotion I want to express just fine most of the time, but finding the words that match so it touches someone else in a similar manner... that's hard.

- - - Updated - - -



bazz cargo said:


> Pow!
> 
> Punched right in the solar plexus. Hard wiring the emotion from the mind, down the arm and out of the finger tips, that's power.



You make it sound so easy. Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -



WKSwenson said:


> Ethan is right.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a poem, and a good one in my opinion. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much for that. Just so I understand better, what is it in the poem that did that?

- - - Updated - - -



Blade said:


> I think you will find this very useful at times.
> 
> In any case the poem keeps good basic rhythm, is simply composed of short, common words and manages to use repetition to effect rather than as an obstructive annoyance. :love_heart:   think it also says exactly what it wants, no more, no less.
> 
> Good work, hope to see more.:grin:



Thank you so much for that. Maybe I will look up the other one who didn't work (which actually expressed a similar sentiment) and have a look at why that is different.


----------



## WKSwenson (Oct 18, 2014)

What I get is an internal struggle, that push and pull of good against bad, right against wrong, and what each person believes those to be, or better put, their definitions. A want to do what feels right against what we Know to be right. Not sure that answered your question, but I tried. I really did enjoy it.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 18, 2014)

WKSwenson said:


> What I get is an internal struggle, that push and pull of good against bad, right against wrong, and what each person believes those to be, or better put, their definitions. A want to do what feels right against what we Know to be right. Not sure that answered your question, but I tried. I really did enjoy it.



It does answer my question actually  or at least give me some idea of what it made you think of. thank you for that.


----------



## Syren (Oct 19, 2014)

I really enjoyed this. To answer some of your questions as they translate for me:

Poetry is many things, but two good general groups would be - 'for ourselves' and 'for others'.

Oddly, most of the time, poems fall into both groups. What I mean, is that we write a poem for ourselves (or others), and often those poems will be read to the same purpose (for the readers self, and in regard to others). It's a wonderful exchange, and a rewarding one on multiple levels - it helps define the self, others, how we apply to each other, etc.

For instance, I don't know what others took from your piece, but I immediately thought of 'suicide'. 

Was that the place you were exploring? Was it a place I've explored? Did someone you or I know commit the act that took our minds there?

That's what poetry is about. This is a wonderful poem.

To the work: I thought suicide, and the repetition and (somewhat) simple wording made the whole thing reflect the urgent and chaotic nature of those thoughts. I thought it was wonderfully done.

No idea if that was the aim, but there's my two bits. Cheers mate, keep writing!

//Sy


----------



## Mistique (Oct 19, 2014)

Syren said:


> I really enjoyed this. To answer some of your questions as they translate for me:
> 
> Poetry is many things, but two good general groups would be - 'for ourselves' and 'for others'.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for putting that much effort into answering my questions. I will have to read this one over a few times. yes, the poem was about suicide. I didn't conciously choose the repetition and simple words for that reason as its more a 'feels good' sort of process for me at the moment (I don't know enough about poetry to be that concious about it).


----------

